# Como limpio los potenciometros de un ecualizador?



## Laautii

Es que mi ecualizador es muy viejaso, y creo que esta funcionando mal, hace que suba y baje el volumen solo, y como justo antes de que pase eso yo habia ecualizado el sonido, supuse que era el ecualizador, ademas de que luego de desconectarlo ya no me paso mas. 

Entonces quiero saber como puedo limpiar los potenciometros, por dentro, para que hagan buen contacto.

Alguien me dijo que le puedo hechar WD40 pero me parecio raro asi que prefiero preguntar


----------



## Agustinw

yo tenia una radio vieja que hacia ruido feo el potenciometro del volumen y es cierto el wd 40 lo limpia bien.
echale el wd40 y giralo varias veces y si queres le echas de vuelta, el wd 40 remueve la suciedad y la gracitud


----------



## electromecanico

alcohol isopropilico, limpiamatic, o de lo contrario con cuidado ya que es inflamable con acohol comun y aire comprimido el wd40 es solucion al momento pero despues empeoran las cosas por que es aceite


----------



## electrodrums

lo mejor es un buen limpia-contactos se compra en tiendas de electronica y ferreterias


----------



## electromecanico

electrodrums dijo:


> lo mejor es un buen limpia-contactos se compra en tiendas de electronica y ferreterias


 es alcohol isopropilico presurizado por el mismo precio de un aerosol compras un litro


----------



## Edu-D

En algunos casos estos se desgastan las pistas ya por los años, estos hacen contacto de estas resistencias ay que cambiarlos y no sirbe ay el wd-340 lo malo hay ocasiones que no se encuentran estos repuestos para los ecualizadores y lo mismo pasa en la mezcladora de sonido entre otros...

Saludos


----------



## Laautii

Muchas gracias a todos los que escribieron!

Bueno entonces ire a comprar alcohol isopropilico, pero esto me da miedo, ya que no se que cantidad hecharle ni como hacerlo.

El aire comprimido es de mucha importancia? ya que este no lo tengo...

Mas tarde subire fotos del ecualizador, y les mostrare los potenciometros, ya que estos vienen resguardados de una "cubierta" rectangular de metal.


----------



## electromecanico

> Muchas gracias a todos los que escribieron!


de nada para esto estamos aca todos 


> Bueno entonces ire a comprar alcohol isopropilico,


esta bien , o el aerosol limpia contactos 


> pero esto me da miedo


, 
sin miedo y con cuidado ante la duda consulte a su foro 



> ya que no se que cantidad hecharle ni como hacerlo.


 
con el aerosol rosialo pensando que con ese chorrito de alcohol vas a limpiar el pote buscale agugeritos y mandale para adentro se deja secar si es posible al sol y listo acordate que esto no te daña nada de tu equipo 


> El aire comprimido es de mucha importancia? ya que este no lo tengo...


la verdad no tanto si usas el alcohol isopropilico aplicado con pincel o con un rociador del tipo de limpiadores de cocina 
y con el aerosol innecesario completamente



> Mas tarde subire fotos del ecualizador, y les mostrare los potenciometros, ya que estos vienen resguardados de una "cubierta" rectangular de metal.


 
a la espera eve ser buen equipoo es para apantallar los ruidos


----------



## tatajara

Busca un aerosol de esos de perfumes, los que tienen la bombita no el de gas y pulveriza la ranura del potenciómetro con eso, esperas un ratito y después puedes usar un compresor a baja presión o sino por último recurso sóplale con la boca hasta que se seque. Rocía un poco en cada punta del potenciómetro y otro poco en el medio, después mueve un poco el potenciómetro y listo 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## Laautii

Bueno como prometi, ahi subo fotos del interior de mi ecualizador :


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches laautii, en toda tienda que vendan componentes electronicos te venden limpiacontactos en aerosol. usa este tipo de producto que ademas de limpiar generan una pelicula reconstructora de la superficie de la resistencia del pote.  NO se te ocurra utilizar wd40 o algun otro tipo de lubricante en aerosol porque estos son lubricantes y no limpiadores/reconstructores. Se que es politica del foro no poner marcas, pero en este caso y como no gano ninguna comision, te sugiero que utilices el tunjet de electroquimica delta. un abrazo y espero haber sido de utilidad.


----------



## electrodrums

electromecanico dijo:


> es alcohol isopropilico presurizado por el mismo precio de un aerosol compras un litro



pero..... el aerosol es mejor,mas rapido,practico,que andar con una botella de alcohol-


----------



## Laautii

Bueno, escribo para comentarles , y para toda la gente que tenga el mismo problema que yo, que compre el limpiacontactos ( no pongo la marca por las dudas, el que la quiera que mande MP) y aplique tan solo un poco en cada potenciometro, y anda de maravilla por ahora, si vuelve el problema avisare.


----------



## carlos zamora

Hola Lau, en tu país venden muy buenos productos para limpieza de contactos, uno de los mejores es el Compitt bio-logic, de la empresa Delta, aplícales un poco a cada pote y muévelos bien, para que el producto se expanda y arrastre todas las impuresas, luego de todo eso, una gotita bien chiquita de aceite para máquinas de cocer, del tipo 3 en 1, y movcelos de nuevo para que el aceite penetre y arrastre las impuresas,y listo el pollo, no vas a tener más problemas con los ruidos. esto lo vengo haciendo desde siempre, es aplicable a los potes redondos tmb, saludos.


----------



## Laautii

Te comento, ya habia comprado un limpiador de contactos, lo aplique y ya no se sube y baja el volumen solo. Pero hay algo que esta funcionando mal en mi ecualizador ya que de repente los parlantes se empieza a escuchar demasiado mal, a volumen extremadamente bajo, hacen ruido, y para que se arregle tengo que llevar el volumen al maximo, es como que asi se "destraba" y funciona bien. 

Se que es el ecualizador, porque si lo saco de mi cadena de sonido, todo anda perfecto!

Pero no se que pueda ser


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches laautii, el pote que tenes que subir al mzximo, a cual te referis, es un control de volumen de salida del mezclador o son los potes de ecualizacion. si es el primero puede llegar a ser una falla en la pista del mismo, igual para estar seguro habria que medir la señal en los terminales con un osciloscopio para ver si deforma. sino es este lamentablemente vas a tener que analizar con una señal fija en la entrada e ir midiendo para encontrar desde donde comienza la distorsion, un saludo.


----------



## Edu-D

Como habia comentado las pistas de los controles se desgastan por mas que usen limpiadores no puede reemplazar las pistas ya que es como una resistencia variable y no creo que hayga un liquido que se pegue al control y reemplaze el valor de lo que debe estar en las pistas en ohmios...

Yo siempre los habro y ahi me doy cuenta que tan desgastados ya el bastante uso y los limpiadores son para eso solo para limpiar pero no para dejarlas como nuevas por eso no te funciona como debe ser...

Saludos...


----------



## Laautii

Y pero entonces porque a veces anda y a veces no ? porque yo no los muevo de lugar, y de repente funciona mal.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas de nuevo laautii, vos mismo dijiste:
¨ya que de repente los parlantes se empieza a escuchar demasiado mal, a volumen extremadamente bajo, hacen ruido, y para que se arregle tengo que llevar el volumen al maximo, es como que asi se "destraba" y funciona bien. ¨
en funcion de esto para que se arregle los moves. en mi amplificador yo tengo un problema parecido, a veces solo empieza a fallar un canal, se escucha mas bajo y como con ruidito de fondo a celofan retorcido, toco el pote de volumen apenitas y se soluciona, por mas que lo limpie esto sigue asi, y lamentablemente es un pote doble estereo (montado como en tandem) que no lo puedo conseguir, fijate si es asi como te indico. un saludo.


----------



## Laautii

Pero en mi caso, el amplificador no tiene problemas ya que si lo utilizo sin el ecualizador, todo funciona perfecto!

Y mi ecualizador no tiene ningun pote de volumen, directamente tiene las resistencias variables para cada frecuencia , y nada mas. Capas sean esas, y tenga que cambiarlas, pero capas sea algo del circuito ? o de las fichas ? 

Ahora que lo dices, creo que en mi caso, solo falla un canal, creo :S


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches laautii, yo te puse a modo de ejemplo lo que a mi me pasa en el ampli. evidentemente en tu caso no es el ampli sino el ecualizador. si este no tiene un master de volumen de salida, entonces proba cuando hace la falla de tocar de a uno los potes de frecuencia del canal que falla para identificar de forma rapida si es alguno de ellos, si moviendolos no cambia evidentemente el problema es otro y habra que medir para encontrarlo. un saludo.


----------



## Laautii

Buenisimo, mañana pruebo y en cuanto tenga respuestas escribo


----------



## carlos zamora

Aplicale aerosol y aceite a ese pote también, si con eso no funciona, es la pista del pote que está gastada, yo recomendo para no cambiarlo, que lo habras con mucho cuidado, y le pases en la pista lapiz negro, de los comunes nomás, los de grafito. Suerte..


----------



## Laautii

Todavia no tuve tiempo de hacerlo, pero estaba pensando, si fuese eso lo que funciona mal, no deberia pasar lo que me pasa. Osea a mi se me baja el volumen mucho , y se escucha un ruido... pero si fuese un pote del ecualizador solo deberia dejarse de escuchar esa frecuencia?


----------



## carlos zamora

Una retocada a todas las soldaduras y limpieza general va a ayudar mucho.. Manos a la obra mi amigo, prende y no le faltan piezas???? es recuperable.. suerte!!!


----------



## jmbo1972

hola que tal quisiera cuando es que me falla un potenciometro deslizable tengo una consola xr1200 de peavey y al checar los potenciometros deslizables me marca lo siguiente los que estan bien al checar con el multimetro incremente y decremente segun mueva la perilla pero en uno al momento de subirlo al de o al 75% me marca infinito y de 75% al 100 me marca el valor de 3.xx hasta 5.55 que es el valor de cada potenciometro.
ahora al checar los potenciometros de perilla(vuelta) al checar su valor poniendo el multimetro en las patas de los extremos me marca 0.xxx y al checar con la pata central empieza a funcionar bien y llega a su valor de 4.xxx ya que estos potenciometros son viejitos y no los puedo encontrar les pediria orientacion ahhh y ya se limpiaron estos potenciometros con wd40 de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Cambia los potenciómetros que te presentan esa mediciones.
Se pueden limpiar y te darán algo mas de vida útil, pero la falla volverá pronto.


----------



## pigma

Te marcan asi porque el carbon del que estan compuestos esta desgastado o a veces es por polvo, intenta limpiarlos con alcohol si asi no funcionan tendras que reemplazarlos.


----------

